# Top 3 seed



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs* 
Home: *38-3* 
Away: *19-17* 
Overall: *57-20* 
Remaining Games: *5* 

Portland 
Utah 
Memphis 
@ Memphis 
@ Minnesota









*Dallas Mavericks* 
Home: *27-12* 
Away: *25-12* 
Overall:*52-24* 
Games Behind: *5* 
Remaining Games: *6* 

Mon 11 Memphis
Wed 13 @ Seattle
Thu 14 @ Portland
Sun 17 @ L.A. Lakers
Tue 19 Seattle
Wed 20 @ Memphis​ 

It is now impossible to win the Southwest Division Title and gain a top 3 seed


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

San Antonio has the easier schedule. It will be hard to catch them. But we will make up some serious ground on them. But I think they will hold us off.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Indeed they have an easier schedule.

They only play 2 Eeast teams while we play 6 of them in this strech.

5.5 games behind is simply too much I think and they will manage to hold us off!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Spurs have a nice easy schedule. Hopefully they lose a bunch of those games so we can be in one of the top 3 seeds.


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

then to VS whom?
i think its easier to mavs if they could VS kings~~?
personal idea only


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

yinyin said:


> then to VS whom?
> i think its easier to mavs if they could VS kings~~?
> personal idea only


With how it's going, we'll only versus the Kings if we beat San Antonios record, but have a worse one than Seattle

If we stay at 4, it's more than likely we'll face Houston


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> With how it's going, we'll only versus the Kings if we beat San Antonios record, but have a worse one than Seattle
> 
> If we stay at 4, it's more than likely we'll face Houston


ok,got u~~but i think rockets prefer VS sea to mavs~~


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

^^ you're right. rockets would prefer the sonics over the mavs because they matchup better with the sonics then they do with the mavs. mavs would rather play the kings as well for the same exact reason. we still can finish 4th and have home court over seattle tho folks.


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

yes,cant agree with u more~~ :biggrin: 
us mavs can get through the 1st round if we VS the current kings which wothout webber,
but biby and peja r still dangerous outside shooter for us~~


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs *







* 
*San Antonio:* 93
*Indiana:* 100








vs








*Dallas:* 109
*Golden State:* 97


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

With major injuries to the spurs, houstan, sac and seattle the Mavericks should have no problem sliding into the number two spot. The spurs are1-5 without Duncan and he could miss the entire season. In addition, Dallas plays Seattle twice, this time with their big man dampier. Avery Johnson focuses on defense and without Dampier we are giving up alot of second chances and allowing to many points in the paint. Watch Avery change that with a focus on Dampier(he will wait till he's sure he's healthy but we dont play seattle until end of season) 
Now as far as who we would rather play, I think if we can secure a number two spot we will either play memphis or Houstan(without howard they are lacking and might dop) I personaly dont mind a match up with either team. Houstan did beat us but we had no center to contain Yao(through bradley did do OK) and defense on big mack lacked. With Avery focusing on defense and a healthy mavericks team i see no reason to fear a match up against either.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

How many games behind are we now ??


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Amir said:


> How many games behind are we now ??


4.5

I update the first post after every game, so you can check that aswell


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Theo! said:


> 4.5
> 
> I update the first post after every game, so you can check that aswell



Oh thanks Theo!


They have some tough games After Atlanta: Houston, Seatle and Denver!

We can catch up some more games we he don`t fail in the meantime!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Devin Brown is expected to miss 10 days to two weeks because of inflammation around a nerve root in his lower back, coach Gregg Popovich said.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

The spurs are banged up, 
Duncan out for 2-3 weeks (rest of seasonish)
Brown out for 10
Manu still hurt 

We can catch them but it will take an impressive run, if we come to play evry game and Damp comes back into the lineup smoothely, thgen watch out spurs. if not they'll probably hold us out


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Dallas:* 101
*Sacramento:* 109


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We need to start getting serious on getting in one of the top 3 seeds.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*San Antonio:* 111
*Atlanta:* 95


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We have to win tonight against the Cavs. This should be one of our "easy" games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Dallas:* 101
*Cleveland:* 109


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Duncan *may* be out until next season..

More to come


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*San Antonio:* 93
*Houston:* 80


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dang, it wasn't updated whilst it was gone

I will update it from here on in, but skip the games I was away for..Sorry guys


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*San Antonio:* 125
*Los Angeles:* 124







vs








*Dallas:* 88
*Utah:* 81


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Both teams have 6 games remaining

Dallas must go 6-0 and San Antonio must go 0-6 if we want to win, so our chances at the SW division title is over


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> DALLAS — After watching Tim Duncan work out Thursday morning at American Airlines Center, Spurs coach Gregg Popovich remains hopeful the two-time MVP will be able to play in the final three to five games of the regular season.


No chance at all of catching up now


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*San Antonio:* 136
*Golden State:* 134


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> The San Antonio Spurs have announced that they have placed center Rasho Nesterovic on the injured list with a left ankle sprain. Nesterovic is averaging 5.9 points and 6.6 rebounds in 25.5 minutes per contest this season.


Wow, that San Antonio team is unlucky. Duncan, Ginobili, Brown and now Nestorvic? Daaayumn


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

OMG~~luv u new avatar ve--ry much Theo! :clap: 
good one!!!


----------

